

Tutorialize.me is looking for beta partners - mrgreenfur

We've been working on Tutorialize.me (https://tutorialize.me) for almost a year and are looking for a handful of beta sites to help us launch. We think the product is production-ready and pretty swell to use. We'll give you free service and in exchange we'd like your feedback and patience.<p>Tutorialize.me is a service that provides tutorials to your visitors to quickly explain your UI. It's a great way to push visitors down a funnel or educate first time users. Tutorials can be created with no technical knowledge in just a few minutes.
======
traxtech
Quick feedback:

\- Raise your prices or you won't survive the CAC reality

\- Invest in webdesign

\- Too much scrolling on your example tutorial

\- I'm not convinced it's a better solution that screencasts

Good luck with your startup!

~~~
mrgreenfur
Thanks very much for the feedback!

